# Rechner Vergleich



## Raefael (8. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen oder besser Mahlzeit,

Ich habe mir meinen Rechner eigentlich schon rausgesucht, mehr oder minder auf jeden Fall.
Was ich von Euch bräuchte, wenn möglich, wäre eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe.
Anforderungen sind Spiele wie Herr der Ringe online oder World of Warcraft und Anwendungen wie Photoshop und Final Cut.

Folgende Konfigurationen stehen zur Wahl.
Rechner Nr.1

Zwei 2,26 GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon "Nehalem"
6GB (6x1G 1066MHz DDR3 ECC
1TB 7200-rpm Serial ATA 3Gb/s
NVIDIA GeForce GT 120 512MB
ATI Radeon HD 4870 512MB
Sollte hier lieber die ATI anstatt der NVIDIA genommen werden?
Man liest über die GeForce GT 120 ja nicht viel gutes.
*Preis:*
3089,-- € für die Variante mit der GeForce
3296,-- € für die ATI Variante

oder

Rechner Nr. 2

3.06GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
4GB (2x2G 1066MHz DDR3 ECC 
1TB 7200-rpm Serial ATA 3Gb/s
NVIDIA GeForce GT 130 512MB
ATI Radeon HD 4850 512MB
Hier die selbe Frage. Welche Grafikkarte würdet Ihr empfehlen?
*Preis:*
2099,-- € für die GeForce Variante
2144,-- € für die ATI Variante

Welches System und welche Grafikkarten würdet Ihr empfehlen?
Freu mich schon auf Eure Vorschläge.

//Rafa
P.S.: Rechner Nr. 1 gibt es nicht mit weniger RAM


----------



## painschkes (8. Mai 2009)

_Wieviel kosten denn die Angebote? Nur daran würde ich es festmachen ob ich davon was empfehlen würde.._


----------



## Raefael (8. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wieviel kosten denn die Angebote? Nur daran würde ich es festmachen ob ich davon was empfehlen würde.._


Habe die Preise oben rein editiert.

//Rafa


----------



## painschkes (8. Mai 2009)

_Das ist nicht dein ernst oder? Gib mal n Link bitte.. _


----------



## Rethelion (8. Mai 2009)

Wo kaufst du dir denn die Rechner? 
Mir erscheinen die nämlich für die verbaute Hardware ziemlich teuer...


----------



## Independent (8. Mai 2009)

Oo

1000Euro sollten dafür auch langen!

Bei dem Preis würde ich 2x Geforce 285GTX verlangen!


----------



## Raefael (8. Mai 2009)

Öhm naja wie man es nimmt.

Hier die Links.
Rechner Nr.1 
Rechner Nr. 2

//Rafa


----------



## Rethelion (8. Mai 2009)

Ok wollts grad sagen weil ich gegoogelt habe und nur Apple Produkte gefunden habe.
Keine Ahnung wo da das Geld steckt, aber anscheinend ist es das wert(mir nicht).

Nehm auf alle Fälle eine von den ATI-Karten, ja keine GT120/130.


Edit: Bitte kauf dir einen richtigen PC, wenn ich mir dass schon anschaue:
ATI Radeon HD 4870 512MB [+ 180,00 €]; also +180€ zusätzlich zum Preis der NVidia GT;
soviel kostet die 4870 einzeln und neu nicht einmal


----------



## Independent (8. Mai 2009)

Ich wollts grad sagen....

Für den Preis da oben, erhälst du einen Rechner, der deinen Vorstellungen von "zukunftssicher" um einiges übersteigt!

Ich rede von Sachen wie:

I7 Extreme
Geforce 295GTX 2x

und und und....


Bitte keinen Fehlkauf...es sei denn, du bist reich und hast zuviel Kohle.

Meine Kontonummer:

43434..


----------



## Raefael (8. Mai 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> -- Snipped --
> Edit: Bitte kauf dir einen richtigen PC, wenn ich mir dass schon anschaue:


Ob Mac oder PC steht nicht zur Diskussion

//Rafa


----------



## painschkes (8. Mai 2009)

_Wieviel willst du denn maximal ausgeben? Soll er dann zusammengebaut & mit Bildschirm und Maus&Tastatur sein? 

Sach an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Raefael (8. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wieviel willst du denn maximal ausgeben? Soll er dann zusammengebaut & mit Bildschirm und Maus&Tastatur sein?
> 
> Sach an
> 
> ...


Öhm, 
eigentlich wollte ich wie oben geschrieben nicht von nem Mac weg, PCs hatte ich jetzt schon seit Mitte der 80iger *lach*
Aber wenn Du willst tob, Dich aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eckdaten kennst Du ja von oben.
Kosten sollten 5.000,-- nicht übersteigen.
Dann aber mit 24 Zoll Bildschirm und zusammengebaut, Tastatur und Maus selbstredend inklusive.

//Rafa


----------



## Raefael (8. Mai 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> -- snipped --
> 
> I7 Extreme
> Geforce 295GTX 2x
> ...


Öhm,
in der ersten config waren das Nehalems *grins*
Grafikkarte geb ich Dir ja Recht, aber die Macs gibts halt nur so.

P.S.: BLZ fehlt noch ^^

//Rafa


----------



## Klos1 (8. Mai 2009)

Und nutzt du auch Anwendungen, die zwei Nehalems unterstützen? So wie sich das liest, sind in der ersten Konfig zwei Quadcores drin. Also 8 Kerne und dank Hyperthreading reden wir hier von 16 logischen Einheiten.

Tut mir echt leid, ich will nicht frech werden, aber wer sich diese zwei Dinger kauft, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Die zweite Konfig kommt dir auf 600 Euro, von den Komponenten her und nicht mehr.

Und bevor ich mir das Ding weiter oben kaufe, nehm ich mir lieber einen CoreI7 Extreme. Da hab ich dann einen Quad mit 3,2 Ghz. Für den Preis bekomm ich den locker. Dann klatsch ich mir eine ATI4870 X2 rein und habe wahrscheinlich immer noch 1000 Euro über.

Mit denen mach ich dann lustig 2 Wochen Urlaub. Hab ich mehr davon, als das Geld Apple für völlig überteuerte Produkte in den Arsch zu schieben.


----------



## painschkes (8. Mai 2009)

_Also ich persönlich find 5000&#8364; echt Schwachsinnig , aber sowas würde dabei in etwa rauskommen.. :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preis : &#8364; 4.148,24 , aber ohne Zusammenbau , konnte ich irgendwie nicht finden..

Aber wie schon gesagt , das lohnt sich überhaupt nicht.. schenk mir lieber das Geld wenn du zuviel hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (8. Mai 2009)

Achja, was ich noch anfügen möchte. Die obere Konfig hat Xenon-Prozessoren. Das Ding ist eigentlich ein Server und nur da machen 16 logische Einheiten auch Sinn.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Also ich persönlich find 5000€ echt Schwachsinnig , aber sowas würde dabei in etwa rauskommen.. :
> 
> Preis : € 4.148,24 , aber ohne Zusammenbau , konnte ich irgendwie nicht finden..
> 
> ...



Bei dem Preis würde ich den Speicher komplett auf SSD-Platten aufbauen und die im RAID0 zusammensetzen, was meinst wie das rennt^^


@Raefael: Ich wollte keine Diskussion MAC gegen PC anfangen.
Ja ok ich hab mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt, ich meinte eigentlich nur das die Hardware teils recht überteuert ist. Weil die 4870 kostet neu ja nur um die 130€.
Wenn das geht, dann würde ich ja eher die standardmässig günstigste Karte nehmen und dann selbst eine bessere einbauen.
Aber ich kenn mich bei der MAC Hardware nicht aus ob man da so einfach eine Karte einbauen kann...


----------



## LoLTroll (8. Mai 2009)

Mittlerweile läuft ja Leopard auch praktisch auf jedem PC. Eventuell wäre es da mal anzudenken ob du dir nen PC für 800-1000€ zusammen baust und du dir noch im nächsten Apple-Store eine Version von Mac OSX beorgst.

Kommt auf jeden Fall günstiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (8. Mai 2009)

Ola,
ich wusste nicht das, dass Thema so eine Diskussion auslösen würde. *Kopfschüttel*
Dabei wollte ich doch nur von Euch wissen ob der aktuelle 24'' iMac bzw. die Grafikkarten des iMac bzw. MacPro zum spielen ausreicht oder nicht.
Und natürlich lege ich keine 5.000,-- € auf den Tisch, aber wenn ich schon so gefragt werde .....

Ansonsten kann man nur sagen, das OS X bei einem Mac nicht alles ist.
Das ist halt das gesamt Paket das Lust und Laune macht.



Klos schrieb:


> Achja, was ich noch anfügen möchte. Die obere Konfig hat Xenon-Prozessoren. Das Ding ist eigentlich ein Server und nur da machen 16 logische Einheiten auch Sinn.


Das kann man auslegen wie man will, Apple sieht den MacPro als Arbeitstier.
Server von Apple sehen so aus Xserve

//Rafa


----------



## GelbeRose (8. Mai 2009)

Ich jedenfalls freu mich auf unseren neuen Mac...

Zum Glück konnte Dir ja Rethelion einen Tipp geben... Schaun wir halt nach einer ATI-Karte und ein bisschen drum herum ;-)


----------



## Wagga (8. Mai 2009)

Bei einem 4000 PC würde ich einen BR-Brenner für 275 erwarten und nicht nur ein BRDVDCombolaufwerk.
Kauf lieber für 2000 € einen PC und klatsch da Mac OS X Leopard drauf, ist günstiger und wirst nichts merken.
Der Apfel auf dem Gehäuse fehlt halt, aber mehr auch nicht.

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## GelbeRose (8. Mai 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> ist günstiger und wirst nichts merken.
> Der Apfel auf dem Gehäuse fehlt halt, aber mehr auch nicht.



Ähm... *hüst*... Wann hast Du das letzte Mal an einem Mac gesessen?


----------



## Xondor (8. Mai 2009)

Höhö diese Mac Seite ist ja richtig unterhaltsam. Die verlangen für jede Komponente mehr Aufpreis, als das Ding alleine schon Wert ist. 
211 Euro für 1GB ddr3 Ram ist besonders lustig. Bei Amazon kosten 4 GB Markenspeicher 60 Euro.

Ich hab ja nichts gegen Apple. Hab selbst Ipod und ein Macbook Air liegt hier auch herum, aber man kanns auch übertreiben mit den Preisen.
Dass Apple immer schon den Style und was weiß ich in den Preis mit ein rechnet ist mir klar, aber selbst bei einem Mac erwarte ich bei einem 4k Euro Rechner nur Top Komponenten und nicht einen mittelmäßigen Familien PC.

@TE
Mit der Grafikkarte wirst du jedenfalls keine Freude haben.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Mai 2009)

Alleine für die Preise ist Apple jeden Boykott wert. Natürlich, ihre Betriebssysteme sind genial. Verarbeitet sind ihre Produkte auch 1A.

Aber ganz ehrlich:
Der IPod ist gerade mal ein mittelmäßiger mp3-Player, der nur durch den Hype um ihn und sein Design erfolgreich ist.
ITunes ist die größte Frechheit seit es Musikabspielsoftware gibt und würde ohne den IPod sicher nie benutzt werden.
Das iPhone ist von den vielen Smartphones am Markt das Schlechteste, auch nur ein Hype-Produkt, das auch kaum einer wirklich braucht.
Das MacBook Air ist ein Designwahnsinn. In zwei Sinnen: Einerseits weils geil aussieht. Andererseits weil die Leistung fürs Geld beschissen ist und der Preis unfassbar dreist.
Und über die PCs will ich gar nicht erst reden. Was bei Apple 2000 Euro kostet, kostet woanders die Hälfte. Und gerade bei PCs ist es absolut hirnrissig so viel Geld auszugeben. Da kauf ich mir für 1000 Euro nen PC, der schneller ist als ein Apple für 2500 und investiere dann 300 €und ein wenig Eigenarbeit um einen individuellen, wunderschönen Rechner hinzubekommen...nach Bedarf sogar weiß mit Apple-Logo. Und die Komponenten sind dann auch abgestimmt, garantiert.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Alleine für die Preise ist Apple jeden Boykott wert. Natürlich, ihre Betriebssysteme sind genial. Verarbeitet sind ihre Produkte auch 1A.
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich:
> Der IPod ist gerade mal ein mittelmäßiger mp3-Player, der nur durch den Hype um ihn und sein Design erfolgreich ist.
> ...




Du kannst von mir aus jedes Appleprodukt beleidigen, wo ich dir teilweise auch zustimme, aber beim Iphone hast du eindeutig unrecht.
Ich habe bis jetzt noch kein "Handy" gefunden dass es in Funktionen und Leistung annährend übertrifft.
Und ich hab jetzt nicht die letzen 10Jahre ein S/W-Nokia besessen sondern auch andere Smartphones getestet.
U.a. einige MDAs(HTC) und auch diverse Blackberrys.
Allein schon wenn ich mir die Bedienung vom Iphone ansehe, da können diese Windows Mobile-Smartphones nicht mithalten, genauso wie bei der Darstellung von Websites.
Und den App-Store finde ich genial, dort findest du zentral alle mögliche Software egal was du suchst.
Kannst natürlich für andere Handys auch finden, aber da muss man erst das Netz durchsuchen und dann die Software aufs Handy bringen.
Aber ich will mich da jetzt nicht reinsteigern.

Hast du irgendwelche Gründe das übers Iphone zu sagen?Hattest du überhaupt mal eins in der Hand?


----------



## LoLTroll (8. Mai 2009)

Ich bin mit dem kleinen Bruder, dem IPod touch auch sehr zu frieden.
Da ich öfter mal im Zug sitze und nicht immer nen Schlepptop dabei habe, kann man auch mal über HotSpot im Zug surfen oder nen Film anschauen. Von Musik hören und AppStore-Spielen mal ganz abgesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Mai 2009)

Ja, Apple hat schon komische Ansichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Merkt man allein schon bei ITunes.

Für mich macht ein zwei-Sockel-System mit zwei Xeon-Prozessoren fast nur in Server Sinn. Die meisten normale Anwendungen profitieren absolut null von den 16 logischen Einheiten. Spiele sowieso nicht. Da finden sich ja kaum welche, die Quad unterstützen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was du alles so auf deinem PC betreiben möchtest. Aber in Normalfall macht da ein Nehalem mit mehr Takt deutlich mehr Sinn. Da kann Apple quatschen, soviel sie wollen. Ein Arbeitstier ist das wohl, aber eines, daß nur arbeiten kann, wenn die entsprechende Software zum Einsatz kommt. Zwei Xeon-Prozessoren wären zum Beispiel ideal, um das ganze als Datenbankserver einzusetzen.

Und sag mir mal, was du damit meinst, wenn du sagst, daß bei Apple nicht nur das OS Laune macht. Was genau ist denn sonst noch so viel anders?
Mal abgesehen vom Design?

In der zweiten Konfig steckt wie gesagt Hardware, für die du wahrscheinlich so ca. 500-600 Euro bezahlen würdest und nicht mehr. Monitor, Tastatur und Maus jetzt mal nicht mitgerechnet. Apple verkauft das Paket für 2000 Euro. Für was denn bitte?

Klär mich mal auf. Ich bin immer offen, für neue Infos, die mir bis dato vielleicht entgangen sind.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Mai 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Du kannst von mir aus jedes Appleprodukt beleidigen, wo ich dir teilweise auch zustimme, aber beim Iphone hast du eindeutig unrecht.
> Ich habe bis jetzt noch kein "Handy" gefunden dass es in Funktionen und Leistung annährend übertrifft.
> Und ich hab jetzt nicht die letzen 10Jahre ein S/W-Nokia besessen sondern auch andere Smartphones getestet.
> U.a. einige MDAs(HTC) und auch diverse Blackberrys.
> ...




Ich hatte mal eines in der Hand. Und das Ding ist von der Technik her mehr als faszinierend. Die Art und Weise, wie dich Apple mit dem Ding einschränkt, ist in meinen Augen aber unter aller Sau. Wieso ist es mir bitte nicht möglich, Lieder, welche nicht von Apple erworben wurden, vom IPhone aus in ITunes zu importieren? Über den herkömmlichen Weg ist das von Apple nicht vorgesehen. 

Und wieso brauche ich überhaupt Apple-Software, um auf das IPhone zugreifen zu können. Jeden einfachen 0815-MP3-Player stecke ich einfach an meinen PC und kann dann direkt auf die Ordner zugreifen. Bei Apple geht das nicht, sonst könnten sie den User ja nicht ausreichend kontrollieren.
Der ganze App-Store in Verbindung mit ITunes und dem IPhone ist pure Kontrolle, von hinten bis vorn.

Ich könnte jetzt noch eine Geschichte erzählen, die ich kürzlich erlebt habe, als ein Kumpel mich gebeten hatte, mal nach seinen Rechner zu sehen, weil er ITunes nicht zum laufen bringe. So sehr er von seinem IPhone begeistert ist, ich im übrigen auch, soweit es die Technik betrifft: Es war wahrscheinlich trotzdem sein letztes Apple-Produkt, daß er sich gekauft hat.

Meiner Meinung nach stinkt Apple zum Himmel.


----------



## Rethelion (9. Mai 2009)

Mit Itunes komm ich auch nicht so richtig klar und noch dazu läuft das Prog ewigst langsam bei mir.
Aber deswegen würd ich das Iphone immer noch nicht verteufeln^^
Lieder die du nicht bei Apple gekauft hast kannst du doch importieren und dann aufs Iphone rüberziehen, so mach ichs ja auch.


Naja vielleicht sind meine Ansprüche an ein Handy einfach zu gering, aber das Iphone geb ich erst wieder her wenn eine neue Version mit besserer Hardware rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (9. Mai 2009)

Wenn man fair ist, dann vergleicht man die beiden Rechner nicht mit einem "normalen" PC, sondern mit Workstations - denn das sind die beiden Apple-Rechner hier auch (beim ersten klar an der Dual-CPU und bei beiden am ECC-Ram erkennbar). Und da wuerde man fuer etwas, das der Variante 2 entspricht, auch schon 1000Euro statt 500Euro zahlen. Inwiefern das freilich Sinn macht ist eine ganz andere Frage - und zum Privatgebrauch (und schon garnicht wenn ich zu einem grossen Teil auch mit dem Rechner zocken will) wuerde ich mir sicher keine Workstation kaufen.

Zum Thema Apple allgemein: Die heutigen Apple-Rechner sind ja letztlich nur noch "genormte" PCs. Zu Zeiten der PowerPC-Architektur sah das freilich noch anders aus und da waere ich auch eher bereit gewesen "mehr" zu zahlen, da einfach vernuenftigte Gruende fuer die Mehrkosten vorhanden waren. Einen PC zusammen zu bauen (oder meinetwegen auch eine Workstation) und dann einfach einige Hundert Euro fuer das Apfel-Logo zu verrechnen finde ich schon frech.

Bei den MP3-Spielern muss man arg unterscheiden. Flash-basierte MP3-Player gibt es wie Sand am Meer und da sind die von Apple 1 von vielen - technisch vielleicht nicht die besten aber durch ein "rundes" Gesamtpaket doch recht ok. Festplatten-basierte MP3-Player (wie der iPod-Classic) hingegen gibt es nur relativ wenige - und die sind meist noch deutlich teurer als die Apple-Variante. Das iPhone ist meiner Meinung nach nur ein iPod-Touch mit Phone-Addon (und nicht wie oft behauptet andersrum) - und das merkt man auch. Insgesamt freilich ein tolles Spielzeug mit zig lustigen Gimmicks - aber dafuer fehlen einige Grundfunktionen.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Mai 2009)

@Ogli: Gut, dann mag die Platine vielleicht etwas teurer sein. Aber, was da platinenmäßig so verbaut ist, daß sehe ich ja bei dem Angebot garnicht mal wirklich.
Für jemanden, der nach einer Workstation sucht, wäre ein etwas transparenteres Angebot vielleicht wünschenswert, weil solche Leute dann doch etwas mehr Plan haben und somit auch etwas mehr Details wünschenswert wären. 

@Rethelion: Das es über Umwege machbar ist, Lieder vom IPhone in ITunes zu importieren, ist schon klar. Trotzdem vermisse ich dieses Feature in ITunes.
Und mir wäre es einfach der Kontrolle etwas zu viel.

Trotzdem stimme ich dir, was daß IPhone und dessen Features betrifft, zu. Es ist ein saugeiles Stück Technik, keine Frage. Ich habe bisher noch nichts geileres in dieser Richtung gesehen.


----------



## Raefael (9. Mai 2009)

Also eigentlich wollte ich mich aus der Diskussion ja zurückziehen.
Aber nach dem das geflame wieder abgeflacht ist und vernünftige Fragen oder auch Meinungen kommen, werde ich mich doch wieder einklinken.



Klos schrieb:


> -- snipped --
> 
> Für mich macht ein zwei-Sockel-System mit zwei Xeon-Prozessoren fast nur in Server Sinn. Die meisten normale Anwendungen profitieren absolut null von den 16 logischen Einheiten. Spiele sowieso nicht. Da finden sich ja kaum welche, die Quad unterstützen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was du alles so auf deinem PC betreiben möchtest. Aber in Normalfall macht da ein Nehalem mit mehr Takt deutlich mehr Sinn. Da kann Apple quatschen, soviel sie wollen. Ein Arbeitstier ist das wohl, aber eines, daß nur arbeiten kann, wenn die entsprechende Software zum Einsatz kommt. Zwei Xeon-Prozessoren wären zum Beispiel ideal, um das ganze als Datenbankserver einzusetzen.
> 
> ...


iTunes mal weggeschnibbelt, siehe dazu weiter unten.

Es geht mir hier auch nicht um Spiele, das einzige Spiel das ich noch ab und an wirklich anfasse ist Herr der Ringe online.
Anwendungen die ich täglich in der Hand habe sind, Office, Photoshop, Dreamweaver dazu kommen noch FinalCut "Videoschnitt" und Filemaker "Datenbank".

Wenn Du schon das zweite System also den iMac als Vergleich heran ziehst, kannst Du den Monitor nicht weg lassen, der ist nun mal Bestandteil des Systems. Bei einem guten 24'' Bildschirm kommst Du dann schon schnell auf die selbe Summe. So teuer ist das gar nicht, vor allem wenn man sieht was Apple Rechner für eine live time haben. Wie oft kaufst Du Dir ein neues System, alle drei - vier Jahre?

Die Gute Laune?
Das macht wie schon gesagt das gesamte Paket, das Design, das OS, die Software, die aufeinander abgestimmte Hardware. 
Wie oft kommt es vor das bei einem Windows System veraltete Treiber zur Hardware geliefert werden, das ein Treiber einen anderen abschießt behindert oder das System lahm legt? Das hab ich bei einem Mac noch nicht erlebt. Meist läuft das so, Hardware anstecken, bling, mit der neuen Hardware arbeiten kein Neustart kein nichts und vor allem keine *.dll Hölle. Ist ein bisschen schlecht zu erklären, für mich waren Apple Rechner auch nichts anderes bis ich das erste mal länger an einem gesessen habe.

Versteh mich jetzt nicht falsch, ich will damit nicht sagen das Apple die besseren Rechner baut und das bessere OS hat, das würde ich mir niemals anmaßen. Es ist halt ganz einfach ein anderes Gefühl mit einem Mac zu arbeiten. Für mich, ist es das "schönste" OS das ich je in den Fingern hatte und das waren doch schon einige.



Klos schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal eines in der Hand. Und das Ding ist von der Technik her mehr als faszinierend. Die Art und Weise, wie dich Apple mit dem Ding einschränkt, ist in meinen Augen aber unter aller Sau. Wieso ist es mir bitte nicht möglich, Lieder, welche nicht von Apple erworben wurden, vom IPhone aus in ITunes zu importieren? Über den herkömmlichen Weg ist das von Apple nicht vorgesehen.
> 
> Und wieso brauche ich überhaupt Apple-Software, um auf das IPhone zugreifen zu können. Jeden einfachen 0815-MP3-Player stecke ich einfach an meinen PC und kann dann direkt auf die Ordner zugreifen. Bei Apple geht das nicht, sonst könnten sie den User ja nicht ausreichend kontrollieren.
> Der ganze App-Store in Verbindung mit ITunes und dem IPhone ist pure Kontrolle, von hinten bis vorn.
> ...


Schnell beantwortet!
Nur die Kombination aus iTunes / iTunes Store und iPod hat diesen MP3 Player so erfolgreich gemacht.
Du darfst nicht vergessen das Apple die ersten waren die Songs für 99 Cent und Alben für 9,99 Euro angeboten haben. IMHO waren es auch die ersten die DRM freie Musik zum download angeboten haben. Wenn man jetzt noch daran denkt das der iTunes Musikstore der erfolgreichste und größte war dann ist doch klar das Apple nicht seine eigene goldene Gans schlachtet. Oder kannst Du mir einen Anbieter von Musik, Filmen etc. nennen der das machen würde? 

Aber in einem muss ich Dir wirklich Recht geben, unter Windows ist iTunes wirklich nicht besonders, lahm und träge.

//Rafa


----------



## Wagga (9. Mai 2009)

GelbeRose schrieb:


> Ähm... *hüst*... Wann hast Du das letzte Mal an einem Mac gesessen?


Noch nie weil ich mit PC´s voll zufrieden bin.
Aber du kannst auf einem PC auch Leopard installieren, gibt kein Problem.
Und Gaming ist auf einem PC einfach besser.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Mai 2009)

Ich rüste meinen Rechner jedes Jahr auf. Das hängt aber damit zusammen, daß ich meinen Rechner nicht nur zum arbeiten habe, sondern auch gerne darauf spiele. Und da brauchst du eben jedes Jahr eine neue Grafikkarte, wenn du alle aktuellen Titel ohne Abstriche zocken möchtest. Das wäre jetzt bei Apple gewiss auch nicht anders, im Gegenteil, der Rechner für 2000 Euro würde mit einer ATI4850 jetzt schon Einschränkungen unterliegen.

Und generell wage ich es zu bestreiten, daß die Hardware auch außerhalb von Spielen länger hält. Ein Intel 8400 ist ein Intel 8400, egal ob er in einem Apple steckt, oder in einem normalen Desktop. Die Hardware reicht also meiner Meinung nach genauso lang, wie es mit jedem anderen PC der Fall wäre.

Was den Monitor betrifft, kann ich nicht mitreden. Ich kenne das verbaute Pannel des Apple's zu wenig, als das ich mir anmaßen würde, über dessen Qualität zu urteilen. Ich würde aber vermuten, daß hier jetzt auch nichts so besonderes verbaut wurde. Hier fehlt es mir aber schon eindeutig wieder an der von mir weiter oben bemängelten Transparenz. Ist das jetzt ein TN-Pannel, PVA, S-PVA oder vielleicht MVA? Tja, was ist es denn nun. Für mich, der hier durchaus auch auf die Details schaut, ein absolut entscheidendes Kriterium, da es nicht unwesentlich über dessen Qualität aussagt.

Ich vermute mal, daß ein vergleichbares Pendant in 24" auf etwa 250 Euro kommen würde, wenn man ein derartiges Pannel erwerben möchte. Aber du hast natürlich recht, daß muss ich mitrechnen.

In wie weit die Hardware jetzt abgestimmt ist, darüber lässt sich streiten. Beim zweiten Angebot ist zum Beispiel DDR3-Ram verbaut, in einem System, daß noch auf den althergebrachten FSB basiert. Dieser würde im Dual-Channel-Betrieb die Bandbreite des Rams bereits limitieren. Ich denke ja mal, daß auch der Apple wie ein normaler PC funktioniert und der 8400er Wolfdale über den FSB mit dem Ram kommuniziert. In dem Fall wäre das ganze also nicht unbedingt zu 100% abgestimmt.

Beim Nehalem wäre es anders, mit Quickpath ist da genug Bandbreite da.

Was das OS Leopart betrifft, so muss ich sagen, daß es bestimmt nicht schlecht ist und auch seine Vorzüge gegenüber Windows hat. Darüber bin ich mir im klaren. Du hast auch damit recht, wenn du sagst, daß es deutlich User-freundlicher ist. Man steckt etwas an und es funktioniert. Auch das Arbeitsgefühl ist ein anderes, wie mit Windows.

Treiberprobleme unter Windows habe ich allerdings höchst selten. Beide Windows-Systeme, welche in meinem Besitz sind, laufen zu meiner absoluten Zufriedenheit.

Und noch abschließend: Ich wollte dich mit meinen Kommentaren weiter oben nicht persönlich angreifen, nicht das du das falsch verstanden hast.
Ich möchte dir den Apple auch nicht madig machen. Wenn du davon überzeugt bist und das Geld hast, dann holst du dir eben einen. Ist ja jedem seine Sache.

Ändert aber nichts daran, daß die Hardware schon schweineteuer ist, für das Gebotene. Gut, vielleicht ist es auch etwas komplizierter, daß ganze zu verbauen. Das macht dann preislich auch was aus.

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle aber den zweiten kaufen. Bei dem ersten müsstest du jetzt wirklich schauen, ob die Software, welche du benutzt, mit zwei Quadcores skaliert und dann wäre es immer noch die Frage, ob die Zeitersparnis dir zusätzliche 1000 Euro wert sind.

Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, was du da für eine Datenbank benutzt. Ich kenne mich nur mit Microsoft SQL-Server aus, weil unsere Applikationen in der Firma darauf aufsetzen. Aber da würden sich, je nach Anspruch natürlich schon derartige Workstations lohnen. 

Wie sich das bei dir verhält, daß kannst du wohl selbst am besten abwägen.


----------



## Soramac (9. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin von Apple richtig fasziniert. Hatte zuerst ein Shuffle jetzt einen iPod Touch und der war schon um einiges viel besser. Was man damit alles machen konnte. Nächste Woche werde ich das iPhone bekomme und freu mich riesig drauf. Bisher wurde ich noch nicht von Apple entäuscht, so wie von allen Produkten die ich schon gehsehn und in der Hand hatte.

Ich weiß nicht. Vielleicht habe ihr alle so große Erwartungen, aber ich hatte noch nie Probleme. Zwar gibts da und mal dort ein paar Sachen bei iTunes die nicht gleich funktonieren aber auf Apple.de kann man ziemlich große Hilfe holen.


----------



## EspCap (9. Mai 2009)

Da kann ich dir zustimmen, auch wenn ich mit iMacs bzw Macbooks noch nicht viel zu tun hatte, aber iPhone und iPod sind einfach super, auch wenn das iPhone auch meiner Meinung nach zu eingeschränkt ist - massenhaft verschenktes Potential. Aber es gibt ja Hoffnung auf ein neues iPhone im Juni, und OS 3.0 kommt ja sowieso.

iTunes nervt mich allerdings auch ziemlich. Nicht nur, dass man nicht einfach mit Drag&Drop Musik etc. rüberziehen kann, sondern vorallem dass sobald ich einen Film aus iTunes lösche er das nächste mal vom iPod gelöscht wird wenn man ihn anschliesst... Da seh ich irgendwie keinen Sinn drin.


----------



## GelbeRose (9. Mai 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Noch nie weil ich mit PC´s voll zufrieden bin.
> Und Gaming ist auf einem PC einfach besser.


Hm... Noch keine Erfahrung gesammelt? Dann glaub ich kaum, daß Du das beurteilen kannst...




Klos schrieb:


> Treiberprobleme unter Windows habe ich allerdings höchst selten. Beide Windows-Systeme, welche in meinem Besitz sind, laufen zu meiner absoluten Zufriedenheit.


Hast Du es gut! Unsere diversen Windows-Systeme haben uns schon manche Stunde gekostet... Und ich glaub, ich kenn ein paar Leute, die da echt Ahnung von haben ;-)




Klos schrieb:


> Ich möchte dir den Apple auch nicht madig machen. Wenn du davon überzeugt bist und das Geld hast, dann holst du dir eben einen. Ist ja jedem seine Sache.


Richtig - die Entscheidung steht schon... Rafa hatte halt auf ein paar Tipps Seitens der Mac-User gehofft (die es hier - offiziell - anscheinend nicht gibt)...




EspCap schrieb:


> iTunes nervt mich allerdings auch ziemlich. Nicht nur, dass man nicht einfach mit Drag&Drop Musik etc. rüberziehen kann, sondern vorallem dass sobald ich einen Film aus iTunes lösche er das nächste mal vom iPod gelöscht wird wenn man ihn anschliesst... Da seh ich irgendwie keinen Sinn drin.


Oh ja... Was Rafa sich da schon für Geschimpfe meinerseits über iTunes anhören mußte *rot werd*... gewöhnungsbedürftig ist es allemal... aber wenn man es erst einmal verstanden hat, daß iTunes das Sagen hat und sich dem beugt funzt es ;-) und ab und an macht es auch richtig gute Dinge...


----------



## minimitmit (9. Mai 2009)

Ich wuerde dem TE zu nem PC raten.
Habe zwar selber nen MacBook ( schreibe davon auch), aber fuer Spiele ist das absolut ungeeignet ( genauso wie eins von seinen genannten).
Wenn man nur surfen moechte etc.isses zwar ganz schnieke, aber viel zu teuer.
Such dir am besten etwas aussem Sticky raus.
Wuerde dir aber empfehlen, bei der Graka ne 4770 zu nehmen und am Ende des Jahres dann ne Neue zu holen.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Mai 2009)

Also, wie gesagt. Der erste rentiert sich wirklich nur, wenn Anwendungen zum Einsatz kommen, die wirklich auf Multithreading ausgelegt sind. Wir sprechen hier wie gesagt von zwei Quad, welche auch noch Hyperthreading unterstützen. Also 8 physikalische und insgesamt dann 16 logische Einheiten.

In den meisten Anwendungen wirst du davon nicht profitieren. Denn die Leistung steht und fällt hier mit der Software. Diese muss entsprechend codiert sein, damit der Rechner wirklich in Fahrt kommt. Mir würden nicht viele Anwendungen einfallen, die das Ding wirklich ausnutzen würden. Tun diese es nicht, dann liegen die Kerne brach und langweilen sich.

Für eure Videobearbeitung würde es auch ein einzelner Quad tun und dafür halt dann billiger. Kann man sowas nicht bei MAC konfigurieren?



GelbeRose schrieb:


> Richtig - die Entscheidung steht schon... Rafa hatte halt auf ein paar Tipps Seitens der Mac-User gehofft (die es hier - offiziell - anscheinend nicht gibt)...



Scheint so Nur IPhone-User sind wohl einige da. Aber ich gehöre auf jedenfall nicht dazu. Ich bin überzeugt von Microsoft. Muss wohl auch so sein, schließlich dreht sich bei mir beruflich auch alles um Microsoft.


----------



## Wagga (9. Mai 2009)

Windows XP war oder ist seit SP2 ein geniales OS.

Ich finde da kann VISTA nicht mithalten, evtl. Win7 kann an die XP-Ära anschließen.

VISTA verbraucht zu viel unnötigen RAM.
Und ist lahmer als XP.


----------



## Raefael (10. Mai 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Windows XP war oder ist seit SP2 ein geniales OS.
> 
> Ich finde da kann VISTA nicht mithalten, evtl. Win7 kann an die XP-Ära anschließen.
> 
> ...


*Kopfnick* Da stimme ich Dir zu das aktuelle XP ist wohl das beste OS was Microsoft auf den Markt gebracht hat seit Windows 2000 oder DOS 5.0.
Genial ist für mich was anderes, allerdings muss ich eingestehen das ich selber noch kein, für mich, geniales OS zu Gesicht bekommen habe, jedes OS hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. OS X ist allerdings nah dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Stichel* Bei einem Bekannten habe ich Vista mal auf einem MacPro im Einsatz gesehen und mir blieb der Mund offen stehen.
So schnell und performant wie Vista auf der Kiste läuft habe ich es noch nirgends gesehen. Was unter anderem wohl auch zeigt das ein MacPro doch mehr ist als ein 500,-- &#8364; PC wie einige hier meinten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum er das gemacht hat?
Because he can.

//Rafa


----------



## Klos1 (10. Mai 2009)

Raefael schrieb:


> *Stichel* Bei einem Bekannten habe ich Vista mal auf einem MacPro im Einsatz gesehen und mir blieb der Mund offen stehen.
> So schnell und performant wie Vista auf der Kiste läuft habe ich es noch nirgends gesehen. Was unter anderem wohl auch zeigt das ein MacPro doch mehr ist als ein 500,-- € PC wie einige hier meinten.
> 
> 
> ...



Liegt wahrscheinlich eher daran, daß du es bei den anderen Rechnern auf Brotkisten gesehen hast, die damit überfordert waren. Auf meinen beiden Rechnern läuft je Vista 32 und Vista 64bit. Und ich muss sagen, daß es in beiden Fällen sehr performant läuft. 

Schneller klick ich mich auf Leopard auch nicht durch die Menüs. Ist ja nicht so, daß ich noch nie nen MAC in der Hand hatte. 

Und Nein! Im Prinzip ist ein MAC nicht sehr viel anders, als ein PC. Im großen und ganzen läuft es gleich ab. Es ist nur meist ein höherwertiger PC. 
Wenn ich 3000 Euro zur Verfügung hätte, dann würde ich mir daraus ohne Probleme eine Maschine zusammenbauen können, gegen die der 3000 MAC in den meisten Fällen alt aussehen würde. Kannst du nun glauben, oder nicht

Wünsche euch aber trotzdem viel Spass, mit eurem neuen MAC. Welcher soll es nun eigentlich werden?


----------



## Raefael (10. Mai 2009)

Das lass ich jetzt mal so stehen, obwohl es natürlich interessant wäre zu sehen was Du zusammen baust. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin mir ehrlich gesagt immer noch nicht sicher, rein theoretisch würde der iMac für meine Bedürfnisse ausreichen, aber die MacPro's sind halt einfach ....

//Rafa


----------



## Klos1 (10. Mai 2009)

Ich würde ja jetzt sagen, überweise mir das Geld und ich bastel dir nen Rechner und lasse ihn dir zukommen, bzw. du holst ihn dann ab. Aber ich glaube, dazu wirst du dich nicht nur allein deswegen nicht überreden lassen, weil du von Apple überzeugt bist, sondern auch, weil man jemanden fremden nicht einfach so Geld überweist.

Obwohl ich natürlich von mir behaupte, 100%ig vertrauenswürdig zu sein, mir fehlt es nur an Mitteln, es dir im Augenblick zu beweisen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für 2000 Euro würde da ein schöner 950er Nehalem, Geforce GTX285, nebst 24" Monitor, 1 TB Festplatte, 6 GB guter DDR3-Ram rausspringen. Eingehüllt, in edelsten Komponenten.

Und als Sahnehäubchen natürlich Vista 64bit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jeder, der Ahnung hat und halbwegs objektiv urteilt, der käme zu den Entschluß, daß dieses Paket von der Performance in einer ganz anderen Liga spielt, als der 2000 Euro MAC. Da könnte man optimieren, soviel man will, ein 950er Nehalem ist einem 8400er Dual gnadenlos überlegen, genauso wie eine ATI4850 gegen eine GTX285 einfach nur abstinkt.

Und wenn der 3000 Euro MAC mit seinen zwei Nehalems nicht die richtige Software zum fressen bekommt, dann zieht auch er den kürzeren. Ganz einfach deswegen, weil es prinzipiell die gleiche Architektur ist, jedoch dann 3 Ghz gegen 2,2 Ghz arbeiten.

Komplexe Anwendungen zu programmieren, die mit 16 Einheiten skalieren, ist eine Kunst für sich. Je nach Anwendung ist das einfach sehr schwer umzusetzen. Auch die Programmierer von Apple machen hier keine Ausnahme, was man so liest. Wäre auch etwas komisch, wenn die besten Programmierer rein zufällig alle bei Apple sitzen würden.

Deswegen sind die zwei Xeons bei dem Pro das gleiche, was sie im Moment auch bei einem normalen PC wären. Von wenigen Spezialanwendungen mal abgesehen, einfach nur ungenutztes Potenzial.

Edit: Hey Raf, ich bin gerade nochmal deinen Link durchgegangen. Den ersten mit den zwei Nehalems für 3000. Da steht bei den Bildschirmen ja "none" dabei. Muss ich da jetzt wirklich nochmal 800 Euro für das Pannel draufbezahlen, oder wie muss ich das verstehen?

Und welches OS ist da dabei? Da steht auch "none".


----------



## Raefael (10. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Obwohl ich natürlich von mir behaupte, 100%ig vertrauenswürdig zu sein, mir fehlt es nur an Mitteln, es dir im Augenblick zu beweisen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Klos schrieb:


> -- snipped --
> Edit: Hey Raf, ich bin gerade nochmal deinen Link durchgegangen. Den ersten mit den zwei Nehalems für 3000. Da steht bei den Bildschirmen ja "none" dabei. Muss ich da jetzt wirklich nochmal 800 Euro für das Pannel draufbezahlen, oder wie muss ich das verstehen?
> 
> Und welches OS ist da dabei? Da steht auch "none".


Das siehst Du richtig, ein Cinema Display käme noch dazu. OS ist immer das aktuelle OS X bei plus dem aktuellen iLife, das none bezieht sich auf die Server Software.

//Rafa


----------



## Klos1 (10. Mai 2009)

Alter Schwede, dann habe ich anfangs mit meiner Kalkulation ohne Monitor doch richtig gelegen, wenn der nochmals mit 850 Euronen zu Buche schlägt.
Dann wäre die Konfiguration unten im Link jene, die mit der Konfig, welche ich vorhin mal spasshalber zusammengestellt habe, von der Performance her gleichwertig. Von der Garfikperformance sogar noch unterlegen.

Ich kam auf ca. 2000 Euro und der vergleichbare MAC-Pendant schlägt nun mit 4000 Euro zu Buche. Ich würde mir das an deiner Stelle nochmals überlegen.
Das sind 2000 Euro Unterschied. Gut, wie Ogli schon sagte, ist das eine Workstation. Aber ich hatte auch eine Platine für 260 Euro reingerechnet. Das nimmt sich dann auch nicht mehr viel. Wie gut das Pannel jetzt ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich hatte nen 24" für 300 Euro reingerechnet.

Aber leg da nochmals 200 Euro drauf, dann bist du immer noch bei 2200 und hast dann schon ein hochwertiges A-MVA Pannel, daß allein 500 Euro kostet und dem Apple meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach qualitativ eher überlegen sein wird.

Ich würde mir das nochmals überlegen. Aber wenn du dich garnicht davon abbringen lassen willst, dann würde ich eher in Richtung dieser Konfig gehen, die ich gerade im MAC-Store zusammengestellt habe.

http://store.apple.com/de/configure/MB871D/A?mco=NDE4NDM1OQ

Denn, wenn du viel Videobearbeitung machst, dann bist du mit einem Quad gut beraten. Wohlgemerkt aber dann nur eine CPU und dafür mehr Takt. Das sind dann dank Hyperthreading auch 8 Threads, die dieser Nehalem ananlog abarbeiten kann und von mehr, wirst du auch bei deinen Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen nicht profitieren. Vor allem, da mit jedem Thread auch der Verwaltungsaufwand des OS ansteigt.

Da bringt dir dann ein Nehalem mit höheren Takt auf jedenfall mehr.

Edit: Achja, bezüglich des Links. Ich habe den 2,93 Ghz schnellen Nehalem genommen, 1 TB Festplatte, das Pannel und eine ATI4870, weil das meiner Konfig am nächsten kam. Und 6 GB Ram, um auch Triple-Channel des Nehalems zu nutzen, was jetzt mit 3x1 natürlich auch gewährleistet gewesen wäre. Für eine Vista 64bit Konfig taugen aber 6 auf jedenfall mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (10. Mai 2009)

Dann ist mit Deiner Konfig, bzw. dem Link was schief gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist der nackte kleinste MacPro für 2.299,--

//Rafa


----------



## Klos1 (10. Mai 2009)

Nene, der passt schon. Aber er speichert ja meine persönliche Konfig nicht weg, außer bei mir lokal in nem Cookie vielleicht. Du nimmst den Link und wählst dann folgende Komponenten dazu.
Prozessor mit 2,93 Ghz, 1 TB Festplatte, 6 GB Ram, ATI4870 und das Pannel. Dann solltest du bei etwas über 4000 Euro landen.

Wenn ich mir da was Gleichwertiges zusammenstelle, dann lande ich wie gesagt bei ca. 2000 Euro. Mit 3,06 Ghz 950er Quad Nehalem, 6 GB Ram, Geforce GTX 285, inklusive 24" Pannel und OS. Auch was den Rest betrifft, wie Gehäuse und Netzteil habe ich dann nicht gespart, sondern wirklich nur das Beste vom Besten gewählt.


----------

